# Fly Fishing in the Fog---5/8/13



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fly Fishing in the Fog--------------5/8/13*

by *Bass Tracker 66* » Wed May 08, 2013 11:31 am 
KBob and i launched into a very thick Fog this morning







. The fog was so thick that you couldnt see both banks at the same time







.We ideled to our fishing spot and managed to catch +/- 10 small Bream and one Bass.
 






The catching was slow but we had a lot of fun.





















--------BT66
Free Pictures at.
http://basstracker66.phanfare.com


----------

